# Subbed or Dubbed?



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Been talking about it recently with various people.
Simple, which do you prefer, and why?


----------



## VGP (Nov 16, 2010)

I've always preferred Dubs over Subs. Sure, some Dubs are bad, but I've seen more good than bad~! And not bashing on Subs either, I enjoy them.


----------



## hakusa (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs. I like Japanese and kinda love hearing the anime characters speak in the original language. It also holds the original tone, meaning, etc. I dislike dubs most of the time, and I don't like the way the VAs speak too...


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 16, 2010)

i don't care much for dubs. ive seen anime with subs on and english audio... sometimes they screwed it up bad. but i still prefer listening in the original language too


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> Subs. I like Japanese and kinda love hearing the anime characters speak in the original language. It also holds the original tone, meaning, etc. I dislike dubs most of the time, and I don't like the way the VAs speak too...


This is pretty much exactly why I prefer subs. Quite often the VAs lose some of, or all of, the emotion, or don't deliver a line as well as in the original.


derp


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 16, 2010)

i prefer subs cause the Jap. voices are awesome lol


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs, unless the dub is good. More often than not, this isn't the case for me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't actually watch much - but of the 2 I prefer Dubbed

Yes... Ok the voices are usually bad etc, but if Subbed - I seem to spend more time reading, then getting to watching the 'action'


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> hakusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you meant subs, but anyways this is pretty much the reason why i prefer subs. Also, in some anime's the dub version of the anime is sometimes more censored and over-all less enjoyable.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs~! I have a thing to keep things as original as possible~! :3


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 16, 2010)

9 times out of 10 I prefer the Subs.
1. There are subs out WAY before there's dub.
2. Certain things only work in japan and need a translator's note (see: Detective Conan)
3. The dub can be just awful (see: Naruto)

One of the odd scenarios where the dub is best: Dragonball Z. Other than that, nothing's coming to mind.


----------



## Fel (Nov 16, 2010)

There's one anime which I think is better dubbed than subbed, and that's Romeo x Juliet. In Japanese all the characters sound and appear like the typical Japanese anime archetypes rather than what they are supposed to be, which the dubbed version suceeds in presenting. So because it's supposed to be a remake of a Shakespearian tragedy they just doesn't fit and with it, the subbed version feels like watching another anime which doesn't have really anything to do with the original tragedy.

The English VA gives it the richness and elaborateness both in script and voices which I really enjoy, although the script isn't censored or anything, it just sounds much more natural and uses more adequate formulations which aren't possible so much in Japanese. And it actually tries to resemble the language of Shakespeare, unlike the subbed version which is a direct (almost word-for-word) translation, so that's why it's better in my opinion. The first episode illustrates the differences nicely if anyone would like to see them, like the part where the main characters meet for the first time.


----------



## Delta517 (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs. I like hearing people talk the original language. Feels more natural.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs because I like to be a weeaboo (and because it feels better listening to something I don't understand).


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm a fast reader under normal circumstances, so subs feel more natural to me and it doesn't distract me or anything.


----------



## pitman (Nov 16, 2010)

I like subs but I think dubs are necessary since that is what got me into anime in the first place.
I watched DBZ dubbed and from there...just look at my list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But lately its been getting harder to find quality subs groups since a lot of new anime are being translated by Cruchyroll and they are equivalent of a speed sub group, meaning meh to HOLY-GOD-STOP-RAPING-THE-ENGLISH-LANGUAGE.


----------



## Issac (Nov 16, 2010)

When it comes to Anime: Subs!! non-original voice actors are terrible most of the time! 
When it comes to movies and other cartoons and stuff: Subs, because that's what I'm used to.
I know many places in the world dub english movies into french, german, italian and spanish etc. but in sweden that only happens to kid movies (disney movies for example, toy story, casper, alvin and the chipmunks). So I'm more used to subs.

Also to add a little spice to the discussion: I think it's horribly bad for some countries that they dub every movie! I think it's a great way of learning english (and other languages) when listening to it spoken, and reading the translation to it at the same time. it's a great exercise on its own.


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

The only new anime that I'm going to watch dubbed in English is _Eternal Diva_


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to be a big fan of dubs and didn't care for much else, but recently I've been turning more and more towards subs. They just sound so much better (in most cases).


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 16, 2010)

I prefer to watch a good dub to a sub, but it's just that there aren't that many really good dubs >_>


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 16, 2010)

Subs, except for Dragonball and Bobobo, but that's the only dubs I watch.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 16, 2010)

I watch neither. What do.


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I watch neither. What do.


Hmmm~~~~
I could make an option for "I'm Twiffles" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or...something.


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 16, 2010)

A GOOD dub.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 16, 2010)

Subtitles for 2 reasons : 

- Role Playing / Voice acting is often not correctly transcribed, like not feeling any emotion at all while speaking, or not a correct voice aspect matching the character look/origin (adult voice for kids, woman voice for men, strangers dubbed with French or exaggerated accent, etc.) and they tend to create distorted voices to bad guys (in france at least, they don't have enough voice actors, so it's the same person doing many distorted voices in a same show. That's plain horrible)
- Subtitles can translate more accurately, as they don't have to fit in the mouth-synchronizing.


And that's valid for movies, US TV series, video Games, etc., not only anime.

PS : City hunter is an horrible example for french dub (and it's all censored, pictures and script).


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 16, 2010)

Either, I just watch whichever version I find first (usually a sub), unless I'm trying to do something else while watching which is easier with a dub. I think the whole dub < sub debate is just a leftover from the 90's when the dubs really, really were awful. But some of the more recent ones have been rather good, it just depends on the series. It's a nice change to actually be able to focus on the artwork every once in a while instead of having your eyes half-glued to the bottom of the screen. And whichever one you start a series in you can't switch to the other cause then the voices are all wrong and that's just annoying


----------



## Inori (Nov 17, 2010)

Neither, they both have their own set of problems.

Most dubs are painful to hear, to the point where sticking a drill in my ear would be a relief hyperbole is hyperbolic. It sounds to me that people who do voice overs don`t really take it seriously, I don`t find them convincing enough in their delivery.


The main issue I have with subtitles is how I`m bombarded with translator notes, more often than not these days. It`s quite distracting to have something pop up at the very top, having to pause it to read it, or to rewind since I missed the actual subtitles bcause of it. Seeing English written on the actual video (e.g. A translation of a shop sign or a grave) is also quite annoying. I think that they should just leave translation notes outside of the actual video. If people really want to know what it is, they`ll look it up. (Before anyone asks, I leave my translation notes outside of the subtitled video).

While I`m on the subject of my dislike for fansubbing, I don`t want to see the karaoke of the opening and/or closing song with those hideous effects, and I certainly do not want to see the fansubbers group name in giant, bold letters covering the names of the producers and/or art directors of the show (you know, the people who actually matter).


tl;dr: Both are annoying. Learning Japanese would be the best option.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2010)

subs would be better because you will have a grasp of the characters' original attitude by the way he/she speaks

and some japanese anime girls are just cute by the way they speak


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 17, 2010)

Dragonball + Z + GT, has to be dubbed for me to watch, I HATE the japanese voice of Goku.

All other animé's, subbed. It keeps the original feeling to the serie, and most of the animé isnt dubbed as good as for example the Dragonball series. (And IMO, the dragonball series are dubbed reeeaaaally good)

and @ Inori, I actually enjoy most of the translator nodes, they give me a better insight on some typical japanese jokes or other stuff that I wouldnt understand without. And for the signs being translated, thank god they do that!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

Spoiler



Pussy's watch it dubbed.
Weaboos watch it subbed.
Real Men watch it Raw.



Kidding! Kidding! I don't mean to offend! It's just a quote I saw a while back!
I watch it subbed. Best quote in any anime:
"Nina to Alexander... DOKO NI ARU!?"
Me and one of my friends quote that so often... props to those who know where it's from.

Dubs at times are OK. Yu-Gi-Oh!, FMA, Cowboy BeBop, Classic Pokemon, Digimon, etc.


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 17, 2010)

Dubs are like a knife in my ear 999 times out of 1000. Subs have their own problems, but at least they don't actually hurt.


----------



## impr.omptu (Nov 17, 2010)

Personally, I prefer subs. That way, you can still enjoy the original voice-over in its integrity because most times, dubs fail. The voices are always off or not appropriate to the characters. There are some exceptional cases though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

impr.omptu said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer subs. That way, you can still enjoy the original voice-over in its integrity because most times, dubs fail. The voices are always off or not appropriate to the characters. There are some exceptional cases though.


Like Steven Blum as Spike Spiegel? Or Guilmon?
Or even David Hayter as Bernie in Gundam 0080?


----------



## impr.omptu (Nov 17, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> impr.omptu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cowboy Bebop, yeah. Never watched Pokemon or Digimon before.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

impr.omptu said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell, anything Steven Blum does is good!

What about DAN GREEN!?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't watch anything not subbed or just in original voices.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 17, 2010)

Really, your'e asking this in a forum full of Japanese Weaaboos. Of course the majority will like subs. I like dubs when it's available, and subs when there isn't one. It's more comfy when I can understand what they are saying without following a bunch of text on the screen.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 17, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Really, your'e asking this in a forum full of Japanese Weaaboos. Of course the majority will like subs. I like dubs when it's available, and subs when there isn't one. It's more comfy when I can understand what they are saying without following a bunch of text on the screen.


True, but some things have terrible dubs.

Sonic X and Inazuma Eleven (Sadly) come to mind...


----------



## Cyan (Nov 17, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Really, your'e asking this in a forum full of Japanese Weaaboos. Of course the majority will like subs. I like dubs when it's available, and subs when there isn't one. It's more comfy when I can understand what they are saying without following a bunch of text on the screen.


Japanese Weaboos have nothing to do here, really (at least for me).
I just HATE French dubs, EVEN for American movies, TV series, etc. which are not japanese at all.
It's just the voice acting which is bad.
I agree that dubing is not always good because of losing and localizing joke words, but subtitles are not good either if you don't understand the word joke in the watched languages (I think about American comedy, sitcoms, etc.).

VO are always (ok, not always, but almost) better than re-dub.
I appreciate watching foreigners movies in VO + subs (Avalon, Pan labyrynth, My sassy girl, Shaolin soccer, etc.), not only japanese weaboos stuff.


PS : I Even watch American movies with english Subs !
because it helps understand the meaning, sometime it's not easy to understand what someone said, and reading the transcripts helps.
It's not about translating, it's about understanding the original voices, while keeping them.
And sometime it's better with a French subs (like Grey's anatomy, it's really hard in English when you don't understand all medical terms)


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 17, 2010)

Subs, I used to prefer dubs but when you're half way in to an anime and they stop dubbing it, it's really annoying changing to sub, so I just stick with subs, I'm a pretty quick reader so I can read and watch with ease.


----------



## impr.omptu (Nov 17, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Really, your'e asking this in a forum full of Japanese Weaaboos. Of course the majority will like subs. I like dubs when it's available, and subs when there isn't one. It's more comfy when I can understand what they are saying without following a bunch of text on the screen.


I disagree. I'm not a weaaboo, and really, that's a stupid word.  Dubs are most of the times horrible, and not as much precise as subtitles. Although it also depends of the translation group.


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

Amusingly (or not), the dubs for the Original DVD box set of Evalngelion are better than the _official_ subs :3


----------



## lolzed (Nov 17, 2010)

FOR anime,it's usually sub for me...whichever voice that comes first usually stick so yeah.

However,I don't usually download anime,and just watch it on Animax or something...where dubs usually fail.Occasionally there are some nice dubs that work,so I stick with that


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 17, 2010)

impr.omptu said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was I at all referring to you? Sure you aren't, but what about the majority of people in this forum. I was talking about those that rave about Japan and how Japan is so awesome and all video games, manga, music, and anime that come from Japan are amazing. Also, there are some dubs that are decent, and yet people use the subs for them.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 17, 2010)

if it's for Anime then i'll vote for dubbed coz i don't like reading while watching... xD
but if it's for Hentai then i'll vote for subbed coz japanese voices are cute and makes me horny when they moan... :3

EDIT: i voted subbed coz i more often watch hentai movies than anime.. :3


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

Dubs for the win! I find that for the series I like the dubs are pretty good and some of the main main character's voices are outstanding. If it's a live action show or film I'll watch subs.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 17, 2010)

Prefer good dubs > good subs
Prefer good subs > bad subs

I do not really think I seen any bad subs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent there is only two options, I chose dub in the poll at first,but want to change it to sub.


----------



## mameks (Nov 17, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Prefer good dubs > good subs
> Prefer good subs > bad subs
> 
> I do not really think I seen any bad subs...
> ...


If you think it needs more choices, say what they should be.


----------



## RoundedEdge (Nov 19, 2010)

I find subs mean that I don't pay attention to the anime itself, 'cause I'm too busy reading them.  Apart from that though, I don't really care which.


----------



## TheLostSabre (Nov 19, 2010)

It depends but mostly subs these days.

My reason is that dubs often lose the emotion (monotonous/reading straight off a script lol) that is suppose to be delivered in the situation where the line is spoken. 

Of course, if the dubbers did well then I will listen and watch the dub. It doesn't matter which sounds better; as long as they did their job properly, which is to voice their character and voice them well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess all in all, if the show has good, even great dubs, I will watch it first to subs. When a show has bad dubs, I will watch the subs over bad dubs.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 19, 2010)

Dubs in general have less emotion and 'connection', so it's an obvious choice for me. +1 for subs.


----------



## Splych (Nov 19, 2010)

subs .
i never liked the dubbed voices ... except for Shaman King .

when i first watched it , i watched it dubbed but when i tried watching it subbed, it just didn't work xD .


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Aogu (Nov 19, 2010)

'S got to be sub'd. I keep trying dubbed because I'm lazy sometimes, but every time I do either 1)I cant hear it because the dub seems like it is at over 20,000Hz. 2)The accent annoys me 3)They sound like gimps.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Nov 19, 2010)

i prefer dubs only because im too lazy to read however i prefer subs when i am feeling ambitious or when there are no dubs ill watch subs


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 19, 2010)

i mostly prefer sub, but for some animes (mostly old ones) i rather watch it dub.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 19, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh... "I do not prefer one over the other" or "It depends" How bout that?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Nov 19, 2010)

Much prefer dubbed. I will tolerate subs if I am too impatient to wait for a US release on something.


----------



## naruses (Nov 19, 2010)

SUBS!!! FTW!!

Why? Because I really learn Japanese when I'm seeing the translation.


----------



## nasune (Nov 20, 2010)

Subs, mainly due to speed and bad hearing.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 20, 2010)

I like subs because its something about japanese voice actors that makes animes seem more dramatic


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 20, 2010)

Dubs. No matter how bad it is, I'll always prefer dub. I'm not a fan of reading while trying to watch the show because I found for how fast/slow I read, I'm always reading instead of actually watching whats happening.


----------



## admotonic (Nov 20, 2010)

I like both but when it comes down to it i'd rather be able to watch and understand instead of having to read the bottom of the screen and not watch the actual anime part as much


----------



## nintendoom (Nov 20, 2010)

i prefer dubs..
but dubs like perfect not like the dubs in cartoon network's naruto (and the japanese power rangers) which has a super bad dubbers.


----------



## luffy4 (Dec 23, 2010)

needs a both option...

but i prefer dub if done correctly (ranma 1/2, berserk)
i prefer sub if the dub sucks or i get impatient (detective Conan [case closed], one piece,)


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 23, 2010)

Of course i prefer subbed anime. I absolutely hate dubbed animes. Somehow it sounded very fake to me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 26, 2010)

I prefer dubs.
I only watch subbed episodes when there isn't an available dub.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

I prefer Subbed, but it differs on the anime. Like DBZ has horrible voice acting in Japanese or Excel Saga is just impossible to follow in any language, just English is a little better


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I prefer Subbed, but it differs on the anime. Like DBZ has horrible voice acting in Japanese or Excel Saga is just impossible to follow in any language, just English is a little better




[email protected] Excel Sage.. I dont think it sounds even close to that funny in english tbh

I prefer subs over dubs because I notice that alot of dubbing is actually wrong. I dont understand Japanese all that good but I can catch occasional words. And when I compare subs to dubs of the same anime the dubbing just comes across ridiculous

But in some cases dubbing isnt bad for example DBZ
Also alot of movies like the Ghibli movies are good examples of dubbing done properly (but then again they can afford some big names lol)


----------



## redact (Dec 27, 2010)

dubbed is always better

if you can't understand a language then why the hell bother keeping the audio?


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 27, 2010)

subs because:
1- its closer to the real script
2- listening to people speak Japanese is funny
3- they get released sooner(generally)


----------



## Theraima (Dec 29, 2010)

I've always been with subs, I cant stand the horrible dubs, except with Desert Punk. Its dub is waaay better than the sub.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 29, 2010)

I think with subs it also matter by who, tehy are done. Official subs are usually pertty bad compared to fansubs


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Whichever i come to see first.
I don care as long i get to see it.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd voted sub, because I like the Japanese version of the anime that I'm watching and so that can understand words better.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 4, 2011)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> I like subs because its something about japanese voice actors that makes animes seem more dramatic



just what he said. the japanese voice actors are more authentic, compared to the dubbed versions the subbed animes with original language are more attractive make much more fun to watch, and that not just of the fitting voice acting but the soundtracks too. but in some cases it is just easier to watch the localised animes, eg in the case of cow boy bebop, which i enjoyed to watch in german.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2011)

Subbed, but dubbed if I'm sleepy and don't want to read the subtitles =X


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Mar 4, 2011)

SUBBED. Especially Bleach!


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 4, 2011)

Subs. Sometimes the voices they pick in the dub are just awful. (See: Black Butler dub. See also: Naruto dub.)


----------

